# Equinox 2003 Mamas - Welcome to 2007!



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello Equinox Mamas!! Let's try to give a brief update of what's going on in our lives currently, just to catch everyone up! I'll start!

Remember me? I'm Tracey. I have a 6 year old son, Austin, 3 year old daughter, Chloe, and i'm 39 weeks pg now w/baby girl, and ready to give birth anyday. I've had two, drug-free, hospital births with no complications or interventions (well, two episiotomies, but that's it).
I moved into a new house in Jan. 2006, and we've adopted a new puppy, 8-month-old, 70 pound named Brutus! A boxer/german shepard mix.
DH & I went through a bit of a rough spell in the past year, but things are going really great now.
I quit smoking for the first time in 21 years about 8 months ago and am dying to light up every second!
I hate being pregnant, but love labor/delivery/nursing/and mothering!
I'm a stay at home mom, but can't afford it anymore, so i'll be looking for some kind of work shortly after birthing this new one!

That should catch most of you up on me! Can't wait to hear updates from all of you!!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi!


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

Baby still has not moved, she is between transverse and breech. So hopes of a VBAC are slowly fading... still time and I am keeping a positive attitude.

Maya 3 years is SUPER clingy recently, she used to be content to sleep near me, but now she wants to be rightnexttome and hold on to my arm! Huge belly gets in the way, so hard to get comfortable. But only a few more weeks to go.

We bought our first, and prob. only house in October, it is amazing, but also scary with the huge loan and Maya`s school fees starting. She will start at a Montessori pre-school in April, the start of the school year here. It is walking distance so it will be a good chance to get some fresh air and exercise with baby and hopefully loose some of this weight.

Having friends over for a play date, these mommas are great, they bring lunch!! still need to vac. the house and do a bit of clean up, never ending.

I am still teaching, in fact I will prob. have class right up to the end, then a few weeks off and I will re start my private lessons and one of the schools (the Jr. college). the other college and university will start up again the second semester. Blessed with a great baby sitter who will come and help after the birth also.

Kathryn


----------



## guest9969 (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTMOMOF2* 
I quit smoking for the first time in 21 years about 8 months ago and am dying to light up every second!

My FIL quit after many, many years (I think it was about 40 years but I'm not exactly sure). He quit when I got pg with Griffin. Anyway, he had such a hard time with quitting but hasn't gone back.

Anyway, GOOD FOR YOU!!! That is a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Tracey, the end of pregnancy is always hard. That is what provides you with the motivation for labour







I am reading Jon's anthropology textbooks (for fun, I am such a geek) and I am reading about a !Kung woman. I just started the chapter about childbirth and the woman says that the end of pregnancy puts anger in your heart, but that is followed by the pure joy of your child. I guess those feelings are universal!

Anyway, I wish you a peaceful end-of-pregnancy journey and a happy birth









Kathy,

Hopefully that girl of yours will turn soon! Too bad you have to make such difficult decisions so soon. I have heard many UC stories about babies who start labour transverse then turn at the last moment. Even Deshi was in a horrible position BOTH times labour started (his head was kinked kind of sideways). Labour stopped for a full week before starting again, then it was long and painful, but finally he turned a little then came right out! Painful and traumatic for sure, but it all worked out







Hopefully you will turn that baby before you have to make the Csec decision. If you do have to go that route will you have some time to prepare yourself for the change in plans? To plan a great peaceful birth (even though it is different than you expected)? I 2nd the chiro suggestion. I think it is called the Webster technique that is used. There are some remedies and herbs that are recommended to help babies turn as well. If you are interested I could pull out my Susan Weed book and figure out which ones she suggests


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

As for my update..... Well, 100 is 5.5 and loving Montessori. He did the 1000 board today and was so proud. The first child to do it this year! And in his spare time he drew a map of Russia and Western Europe (including all his favourite countries like Spain, Germany, Italy, and his beloved France of course







). He is still struggling with the social aspects, not surprising given that he is ASD, but he does have a few friends









Deshi started Montessori officially at the start of January. He goes for 3 hours in the afternoons and is in the same class as 100 (age 3-6). He loves it and it is a struggle to get him to leave every single day! I miss him but I know this is truly what is best for him so I am happy for him. He thrives in the social aspects as he is truly an extrovert. His imagination is stunning to behold







He puts on his own movies and gets everyone to sit and watch while he makes up the dialog and acts the whole thing out. It is just a bunch of random things about nothing and involving whatever "props" he stumbles across. He also puts on musical productions in the early morning before the rest of us stumble out of bed. He is a joy (when he isn't making me want to rip out my hair....). His strong will is as challenging as his enthusiasm is joyful. A boy of extremes.

He also has a weird habit of collecting things (like my tools, an assortment of washcloths, some random toys, bunches of books, knives and forks, etc). He stashes them all in various backpacks, bowls, boxes, or whatever, then piles them in various places. He will often stack so many things in the bathroom, also known as "his new home", that we can't even open the door. I banned him from squatting in the bathroom and he is slowly taking over the kitchen. Every time we need to go somewhere we are frantically searching through all his collections for someone's shoe, a mitten, the keys, or whatever else we may be missing. It is very strange







:

Zoyya has been dx'd as having a sever speech/communication delay. We have a follow-up appt. with the audiologist to retest her hearing but otherwise the delay is unexplained. She is making progress (she babbles a little and now can say a few words!), but for 21 months she is no where near where she should be for communication. It is nice that Deshi is in school now so I have some one-on-one time with her to really work on it with her. Now we just wait and wait for an opening for speech therapy, for our appt with the developmental ped., for the audiologist. Anyway, other than that she is doing fantastic!

I am 14 weeks and getting so big already. Feeling fantastic though, aside from the fact that I am in bed by 7:30pm more nights than I care to admit







And I am starving all the time! I hardly even think about the fact I am pg most of the time, I haven't even told a lot of people. I figure they will realize it eventually... There is a certain peace about this pg, maybe because it is the fourth time, or maybe because it was rather unexpected, or perhaps because I am too busy to care. It is nice though, I have no worries, no fears, no expectations. Just enjoying it minute by minute









Now that I wrote a novel I will say goodnight


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

That is a great update Lauri! Glad the boys are doing well in school. I often wish we had something I liked affordable here for my kids....

We are seeking counseling for T..for anger...that is about it for us....


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Rachael, Jen, Kathy, & Laurie! Glad to see you all.
Thanks for the update Laurie! I didn't realize you'd gotten that far w/Zoyya's dx... 21 Months is still quite young though... I do have a girlfriend who's daughter didn't say much at all until she was 3. And she's totally on tract now at 5 yrs. She was advanced physically (stood up at 5 months on her own and walked at 7 months across the room)... but didn't say a peep until almost 3 years old! So, you never know, sometimes a delay will catch up before they even realize it! good luck w/your research.

Thanks Jen about the congrats, i am quite proud, but i try not to think about it, because all i want to do is smoke... i keep saying i can smoke after the baby is out... and hope by then, i won't want it anyway! Trying to sike my mind out, ya know?? I smoked during my last two pregnancies, so it really does make me extra proud that i was able to do it this time! it is the hardest thing i've ever done in my life!!

Rach, Austin has been dxed w/ADHD, and he does have a lot of pent up anger (in born i think)... let me know of any interesting information you collect. Austin seems to go into and out of fits of anger, and "comes down from them" afterward, it is strange... but dh is like this too... i hope he can learn to control himself as he matures...???

Kath, I'm with you mama! Chloe is clingy too... it must be instictual, "fittest survival" thing! I wish i had more room in the bed, and have tried to convince her to sleep in her own room, without luck... there were a few nights there i'd move her after she'd fall asleep and she'd wake up in her own bed... but most nights i only get an hour before she's back w/us! oh well...


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

Thanks for the update Laurie! I didn't realize you'd gotten that far w/Zoyya's dx... 21 Months is still quite young though... I do have a girlfriend who's daughter didn't say much at all until she was 3. And she's totally on tract now at 5 yrs. She was advanced physically (stood up at 5 months on her own and walked at 7 months across the room)... but didn't say a peep until almost 3 years old! So, you never know, sometimes a delay will catch up before they even realize it! good luck w/your research.
Its not just that she isn't really talking, a late talker is no big deal as far as I am concerned







She has a communication delay, she had absolutely no concept of what communication was until well after her 1st birthday. No response to her name, no idea that people were speaking to her, nothing. Not a babble or sound (other than laughing, screaming, or crying, all involuntary sounds). She didn't even make noise while playing (you know how babies bang stuff together or rattle things around). They don't think it is hearing loss, but are still trying to rule it out for sure. I got fed up with waiting and started baby signs with her. I taught the boys and Jon too so we could reinforce signing about everything. Slowly she caught on that the signs corresponded to things and ideas and has made steady progress ever since. She knows several signs and has been able to figure out the corresponding words and she now understands a lot of what is said to her (though I think a lot of her understanding comes from visual cues combined with words). Her pronunciation of words and just the way her speech works if a little off to me (on a mama intuition level) so I am still researching. I wish it were as simple as her just catching up eventually, but I think it will take a little more than that, I just wish I knew what....

OTOH she is so bright, social, and happy







She loves to imitate what her brothers to and has a startling amount of empathy for a child her age. Plus she is the cutest little girl EVER (yes, I am biased







) so no matter what happens I know she will thrive in life


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Pictures of my babies









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Hope that worked!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Lauri you are such a good mama!!! I don't know how you do it. (((HUGS)))


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

ps your children are beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing...I need to get new ones up of my kids...if they will hold still...lol


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

FRM, the pics are great! I can't believe how big they've gotten!! They all look just like you! Regarding her communication, how smart you are to have started the signing! I'm glad that is working for your family and that you can finally communicate w/Zoyya! She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL, btw!!

It seems that signing is becoming very mainstream in schools now. I learned ASL when i was in first grade because i went to a school for the deaf (it was half hearing and half not)... but now, all first graders are learning ASL, at least around here. It is great!

I have to take some pics and get them uploaded!!! I'm sure i'll do that when the baby is born.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Still waiting...
How are you doing Kath??







:


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

Same here.
Go to the hospital on Thursday for the last time (before the birth) if there is no change then the C it will be. I am feeling really at peace with things.
I didn`t try chiro as I don`t know of one/any in Japan but I did tons of other stuff. She is back with head at 9:00 position, it seems to be a favorite.









Really, I just feel blessed to be pg. again, healthy and baby is healthy. If it is scheduled then it will be NEXT WEEK. my freezer is pretty much stocked. Maya is super attached as of late, but figure it will all work out. After the first night she can room in with me and baby Emma if necessary. I have a special bag of stuff packed for her to do when she is awake. Since co-sleeping is the norm here nobody thinks it is odd she might have trouble sleeping w/o me.

I am trying to remember if I will need breast pads in the hospital. Do you leak the first week? I remember waking up soaking wet with sweat, but leaky boobs??? drawing a blank here.

Should look at the bag I packed and figure out what is missing. I will stay a week in the hospital. A nightmare situation for many on MDC, but I am fine with it. I have a private room and it was nice with Maya not to do anything but feed and change diapers. At home I would be doing other things.... like posting on MDC.... my mom and step dad come in mid Feb. DH has only 2 weeks off this time, we just can`t afford more, but the babysitter will come and help out. yeah.

So what is going on with everybody else?
Kathryn


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KathinJapan* 
I am trying to remember if I will need breast pads in the hospital. Do you leak the first week? I remember waking up soaking wet with sweat, but leaky boobs??? drawing a blank here.Kathryn

Are you still nursing? if so, you would probably need them. I am not nursing Chloe, but I am bringing nursing pads, as my milk comes in immediately... i only stayed one night w/each kid and i was leaking everywhere... that reminds me, i need to get a cabbage!

It is great you are at peace w/eerything... at this point, it is nice to know that if you don't go into labor, you'll have your baby by a certain date. Unlike me, who knows if or when she'll ever come!! haha

This has been a very quite board since 2007. MamaP must still be on hyatis? Anyone heard from her yet?

FRM, do you frequent the I'm Pregnant board? I never see you over there. MDC isn't the same as when we were all preg w/our 3-year olds... I KNEW all of you so well, now, i'm lucky if i can remember anyone's name or story at all... i try to keep up, but who has the time! Maybe it is me that has changed!! At least we all still have eachother!!! Equinox Mama's are the best!! haha

What else is going on everyone? Someone give me a juicy or exciting story to follow instead of waiting for water to boil!!!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I took T to his first counseling appointment today...That is about as exciting as we get. I don't know what to do with him at all so decided that some counseling would be a good place to start..he is angry all the time..I just cant' take it anymore....He had a blast..the room he was in had a ton of toys...lol hopefully it will be very useful.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Rach, how did the counciling go? It is good he liked to go there, it should be easy to get him to go each time! Did you get some good info from the therapist?


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

OK, where is everyone?? I'm starting to worry!

I had another dr. appt. today, and an ultrasound. I'm going to surrender that this baby isn't coming until February... I am fine w/it... I'm going to guess 2/2/2007... we'll see what happens!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

hehe...I am here

when is your due date? I was 10 days late with T, 10 early with L and 3 days late with J.


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

I go in for another app. today. I can tell baby is still transverse, so it will be the day to learn when the C operation will be. It is sort of unreal, I was 12 days late with Maya, and had stopped working 2 weeks before her due date, so there was soooo much time to nest and meditate. Time that you obviously don`t get the second (or third or fourth) time around. I have to finish grades at one Uni. and still have scheduled private lessons. I feel good about working up to the end `tho.

Freezer is stocked and working on the pantry.

We are having a mild winter, for which I am thankful. Maya wants to build another snow man. She is also into birthdays. My mom and step dad are coming after Emma is born, they arrive 2 days after my mom`s birthday so I am planning a birthday party for her. Maya is excited and found some cute animal shaped candles for the cake and thinks we need lots of balloons. I am sure grandma would agree.

Up with the sun today but I might go lay down before making breakfast.
Kathryn


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Haha, the sun isn't even UP in time for breakfast here right now









We have been busy (as always). I can't believe 2 of you are so close to having your babes, so exciting. Then I will be the only preggo left? Anyone want to join me









The weather is super warm (for January) right now. It was 11 (Celcius) today, and should be 12 tomorrow. The kids are going to ride their bikes! Usually it is 30 below this time of year (again Celcius, don't ask about conversions....) We are trying to enjoy it while it lasts!

I am tired after all the walking we did today though. And sore. Zoyya wanted to be in the sling and the dog was crazy on the leash, oye, I need a massage!

Rach, did the councelling go alright?

Tracey, I don't frequent anywhere these days (except maybe special needs). Not enough time or energy







Hopefully resigning yourself to a Feb. baby will do the trick.

Kathy, Keep us posted on when you expect baby Emma to make her appearance. I know we will all be thinking about you!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

The counseling seemed to go ok. I didn't end up being able to go in with him like I thought..which was hard for me. He had a blast...is really ready to go back. I wish I knew what they talked about...I want to be a fly on the wall....It is really hard for me not knowing ya know...they just played the whole time..but still.....
thanks for asking. I will try and keep ya'all updated..hehe


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Ahhh! Some pulses! Nice to hear from you three!! Kath, well, i guess the good thing is that you KNOW when you'll have the babe, and you won't have to be in limbo like me!! hahaha... i'm sorry the baby is still transverse... maybe she'll turn??? Good luck!!

I"m 40 weeks today... but i'm fine w/it... i am just tired of having all these contractions, but i've had 3 internals and NO cervix to be found it is so high up and posterior!! i wish they would do something if i'm going to have them... otherwise, just wait until it is time and do it all in one big shabang!! Oh well, i figure i'll have my new baby in the next 10 days, and i don't ever have to be pregnant again!! Which is good news for me!!

Rach, since yoru son is so young, aren't you entited to know what is being said, at least generally, not so much verbatum? I think as a parent you have a right to know what is going on, that is frustrating! But at least he likes it there...

FRM, you must really have your hands full now!! my oh my!! Well, if you get a chance, come see us over at I'm Pregnant!! I don't know anyone over there, it would be nice to see a familiar face!!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

yes I have a little right to know what is going on and the guy does intend to fill us in a little...but not as much as I would like..lol


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey all, no time to chat right now, but Claudia Grace was born on friday night at 9:09 pm. She weighed in at 6 pounds, 5 ounces and was 20 inches long. Labor & delivery were really quick... my third drug-free, hospital birth. We're home and resting... i'm really sore and tired this time!! Will write more when i get a chance!

Labor Vibes and Good luck Kath!!!!!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

yeah!!!! Congrats!!! She was a tiny thing...How big were the other two?

Happy BABY MOON!!!


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks!! Austin was 6 pounds 1/2 an ounce and Chloe was 6 pounds 10 or 13 or something ounces... i have to look that one up. I guess i just have small babies!! The other two gained 4 pounds in 4 weeks, so we'll see w/this one. Would you believe she's already on the gaining track? Yesterday we left the hospital she was 6 pounds 1/2 an ounce and today at the ped's office she was 6 pounds 3 1/2 ounces!! I am siked she's already gaining!!! MY POOR NIPPLES!!! I FORGOT HOW much nursing hurts in the beginning!!!1 YaaaaOUUUUWWW!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

hope your nipples start to feel better...I remember that oh so badly..J was the worst at nursing..I wish now that I had asked for help...I think we needed it. So if you need it..ask....

T gained 10oz the first week...hehe...


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Tracey, I just wanted to say congratulations to you and the whole family! Enjoy this wonderful time


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Kathryn had her baby girl on the 31rst via c-section. Both mom and baby are doing well.

how are you doing Tracey?


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Congrats Kathryn!!!!
We are donig just great, although, i'm still quite tired... i'm getting to old for childbirth i think! I'll be 34 on Friday...


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

girl...34 isn't old....

waa with all these babies being born..I want another one...not the responsibility that comes after it though..lol


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Congrats on the new baby, T!!

I'm super-envious.


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
girl...34 isn't old....

waa with all these babies being born..I want another one...not the responsibility that comes after it though..lol

Heh heh.

Anyone who want a surrogate let me know. I NEED to be pregnant again, and hubby says no more for us.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

haha, i think age is all relative... i've lived a lot in my 34 years! My body is tired, at least too tired for another pregnancy!! haha My pocketbook is too small and tight for antoher kid (or for the ones i've got already)... but I LOVE INFANTS! I'm soooooo happy i have my little bundle!! There is nothing better!! I wish they could stay 0-3 months forever!! They are sooo perfect at this age!! Claudia is soooo adorable!! I have to figure out how to post pictures, i forgot... i guess i have to upload them to my yahoo or something and then post the site, right?
anyone heard from Kath? I hope all is well...
MamaP, nice to have you back, how was your trip?


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

OK, here's the pictures of Claudia... I hope the link works... let me know.

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/album?c=...945609&.src=ph


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

beautiful pics tracey....

aj is going to be a looker.....


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

HELLO! Emma Lyn came on schedule at 3:30 on the 31st. The scheduled C section was better than the emergency, but still a major operation to recover from. We are home and getting used to life as a family of 4 instead of 3. Maya is both loving and jelous, which is normal I guess. Luckily Emma is a sleeper so we can do fun things together during the day. So far we have all gone to bed together, it was hard the first night as Maya was soooo overtired and hyped to have us home, but things are settling down.
This may be it for us as far as babies go.... hard to think of going through another c-section again.
Emma was 3354grams and regained her birthweight at one week. She looks like Maya, which is nice. Bi-racial kids should have someone that they look like and can identify with.
Kathryn


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Congratulations Kathryn!!! Glad to hear you have the energy to play w/Maya during the day!! Hope you recover completely soon!! I am sure it is tough, i have had a slow recovery from my vaginal birth!! my ligaments and bones in my hips and pubic area are all soo sore still!!
Can't wait to see some pics!!


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
beautiful pics tracey....

aj is going to be a looker.....

Thanks... And, I know, i'm smitten w/Austin myself!! He makes me melt!! hahaha


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

DID is in early labor too...lots of bloody show....


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Rach, where do you get all your inside info?? haha
Good luck DID. Labor Vibes!!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Kathryn is on our yahoo list and DID is/was on the pdx thread in the finding the tribes..lol


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

DID Had her baby girl at 4:10 this morning....

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=612925


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Congrats to DID! And what a beautiful baby, Tracey!

love, p


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

I finally wrote up Iris' birthstory, although I'm sure it's not as fuzzy as it could be (fuzzy in that warm way, that is)....

lots of info about the horror that turned out to be retained placenta...

Must upload pics to link...she's such a doll, I was sooo thrilled with her arrival!!

bstory is over in "birth stories"







no kidding


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

P how was your trip? did you go?


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
P how was your trip? did you go?

I went. It was...different. I stayed in Seattle because they were saying the roads would be horrific from there to Portland








and yet we only got less than half an inch of snow in Seattle...apparently they panic over the slightest flurries there.

I was unused to the parking issues (paying, having a two hour maximum, or having to find a parking garage and then pay for THAT)...it was really stressful, especially since I don't wear a watch. At one point, I finally found the mystery bookstore I was looking for (on Cherry Street)...and when I went to put my treasures into the car, I thought it had been towed. I was petrified.

Those triangular intersections are incredibly confusing!! I found the car, thank goodness, around "the corner" on my way to the book shop to call *someone* (I didn't know whom to call) to find out where my car was. It was both funny and pathetic.









I did take a lot of baths, with bath oil (not available here, as we only have the stand-up shower and the outkoor hot tub, which can't have bath oil in it). I read some, I shopped a bit for stuff for the kids and wandered around, but mostly I sat in my room or stayed around Pike's Place Market because I am familiar with that area. I did have some wicked nice meals and brews at Pike's Brewery. The server was so kind, I told her I was going to sit and read my Skeptic mag, and she never complained, so I gave her a $22 tip on an $18 bill...when I came back the next day she was there, and she bought ME a pint.







I figured I was taking up a table, losing her potential tips, so I should overtip, yk?

Turned out I was there less than an hour.









The really big deal is that Iris DID NOT wean!! I wanted to take her so badly, but in the end was convinced that this was a "mental health break" and I needed to visit a bookstore, a museum, a fancy restaurant, take baths and enjoy the silence. I was petrified that she'd wean...but she didn't. Still going strong.









love, penelope


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Sounds nice. Did you enjoy your alone time? How did the kids do with you being gone? Glad to hear that Iris is still nursing...







hope you are feeling refreshed.
How are things between you & dh?


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
Sounds nice. Did you enjoy your alone time? How did the kids do with you being gone? Glad to hear that Iris is still nursing...







hope you are feeling refreshed.
How are things between you & dh?

I would have enjoyed my alone time more had I been more prepared to BE alone. Up until the last minute I was still debating about taking Iris with me.

The kids did *incredibly* awesome during my absence, which was sort of depressing. Brad is a wonderful, involved father, and he even got their homeschool grades written up and turned in (something he has no experience in, and part of the reason we had been fighting).

Things between us are wonderful. He *also* took a small break (but this is something he does often) of five days, went to Las Vegas and visited with his younger brother, etc. He just got back a few days ago.









For me,finally being HEARD about how hard it is to get it all done (especially now that Iris is sooo active), and having him voluntarily do the HS grades and paperwork...well, that was miraculous.









love, penelope


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I am glad.

and isn't it the truth...hehe


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

le bump

anyone read iris' birthstory?? I added a lot to it, to clarify and 'cause I have migraine brain, lol.

love, p


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

P I can't find your birth story? where did you put it?


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Hi P,

I read it yesterday, but then got called away before I could post anything







That is always the way. I had no idea you had so many complications after her birth. I am so sorry you missed out on those early days (weeks), though if it is any consolation SHE got everything she needed from you anyway. Time with you and nursing is all she really cared about







Needing to grieve for what YOU lost is important though, some things you can never get back, just build from. Thankfully you have every day to build new experiences and take in the joy she brings you. It is a balance to mourn what is lost but enjoy what is not to be sure.

I am so glad that she didn't wean! And that you got a break, and that B got to experience a little of what you do. It is so important for every member of the family to understand that we get burnt out sometimes and just need a break. We so often run the ship and get all the details heaped on us with little or no respect or acknowledgment for all the work it takes. It is great you have a partner that could see that you needed the break (even if it was hard to leave them all behind). A happy and healthy Mama is the most important part of a well functioning family


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Tracey and Kath, congratulations!!!

Tracey, Claudia Grace is beautiful.

Why do I open those picture links? I'll be spending the rest of Valentines Day with baby fever.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Wow, finally found everyone !!

!more baby pics !!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi Des!


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

hey all, sorry i've been missing for so long... life w/three little ones gives me NO compter time!! Glad to hear your trip was relaxing MamaP. Congrats DID! mamap, where is your birth story? i will try to find it and read it...


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

how are you adjusting Tracey?? you too DID??


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

It is a daily marathon, but we're getting along ok. Claudia has reflux and pukes a lot. She used to cry a lot too, but now she is taking the Zantac, so she has less discomfort. I hope that stops soon, i'm tired of giving her that medicine twice a day!

I am soooo poor right now, i need to find a job! I am considering putting my kids in daycare to get a job...i hate to even think about it!

How's everyone else??


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

have you tried eliminating milk Tracey? that might help the reflux..

(((HUGs)))

I can relate to being poor too...Dh wants me to get a job too.. would you be able to get a job and **** make money after paying daycare?

I just hate the thought...dh said I would work while he was at home..not real exciting but better than daycare... I think what bugs me most is that up till now he has always been really supportive of me staying home and homeschooling and now it isn't so much.....grrr


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

All is well here, just busy, busy, busy. My folks came for a month and we are just starting to recover.








Maya misses them and I miss having the extra arms around to cuddle and entertain. I don`t miss the extra cooking and laundry tho`.

Maya starts preschool and we are busy sewing all these little bags and things she needs, some weird custom it has to be handmade here. If you don`t sew you can order handmade things, or get your mom or MIL to do it. We are plodding along by ourselves. Also everything has to be labeled....

Baby Emma is a joy, I thought Maya was easy, but she is easier. I cut out cabbage, broc. cauliflower and milk and she is so much happier. She sleeps great at night and takes naps during the day. Some nights she sleeps better than Maya, who has not nightweaned.

As you know I work PT, I guess I am lucky I love teaching and get paid well. No benifits, but I enjoy the flexibility.

Kathryn


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
have you tried eliminating milk Tracey? that might help the reflux..

i would, but i don't drink any milk and only occassionally have it on cereal. i have a little bit of cheese during the week on pizza, but that' like the only dairy i eat... i doubt that would cause it... i think she'll out grow it, hopefully soon!!







uke:


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello everyone! What's going on these days?


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

well.... we have decided that dh will graduate in Dec and we will be moving back to Colorado. We are also going to spend the summer in Colorado checking stuff out and dh will be working so we pay for the trip.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
well.... we have decided that dh will graduate in Dec and we will be moving back to Colorado. We are also going to spend the summer in Colorado checking stuff out and dh will be working so we pay for the trip.

Is this good news? I couldn't tell if congrats were in order or hugs! haha Colorodo sounds so cool, i've never been there (well, outside the airport)... i've always wanted to go there!


----------



## Organique Gal (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi ladies,

Yes, it's Organique Gal, mom to Micah (sept 8, 2003). I know a few of you remember me (des, rachael, possibly penelope?)... for the rest, I'm a single mom now (for 2 years now), and moved back to Canada Vancouver Island when I left my xh. I'm working FT, almost finished school doing PT studies. Staying happy and busy... In a serious relationship and having fun with that...









How's everyone doing?

Hugs,

April


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi April...hehe...

I am tired...and getting ready to move back to Colorado in less than two weeks so I am just bushed...lol


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

OMG I can't believe I've missed this thread for so long! Ack! Thanks to Rachael for keeping everyone updated on me! My beautiful baby GIRL was born on February 9th in a magical midwife attended almost UC waterbirth. My DP caught baby girl Suriya while my midwife sat on my couch knitting.








Now that we are a family of 6, we get the "Are you religious?" thing a lot, also "Don't you know what causes that?" or "Are you guys done yet?"
I can't wait to have another one. DP and I love being mommy and daddy, and some day we would love to have 10, 12 or more. I'm trying to convince him we need to go unassisted for the next birth but he's not quite on board with that.
4 year old birthdays are going to be coming up soon for our Equinox babes. Can you believe it?


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi April! I remember you!! It has been a long time! It is great to hear you are doing so well. i remember when you were going through the separation. I'm glad you are standing on your own two feet and above water!!

DID, congrats on baby girl... we had our third on 1/26/2007, and i am sooo done, i don't know how you do it!! I've sent dh for a vasectomy!! I always wanted 5 kids, but am completely overwhelmed with 3!! besides, we can't afford the 3 we've got! Good luck for #7!!! I hope you get to go UC.

How's everyone else doing these days? My life is so busy and overrun w/kids' stuff and cleaning that i feel like i'm drowning some days.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

wow DID you are blessed to be able to handle that many kids. hehe... It hink it is great. i have an aunt that has 7 and her kids are now heading that directions too. Tracey we too wanted 4-5 kids..and I can't handle the three I have either... Kind of sad really... I always wanted to be a mom and now that I am...I don't feel as if I am very good at it and most days don't enjoy it. i love the pregnancy and baby stuff but the older they get the harder it gets. I think overall I just don't like conflict don't deal well with it so when they fight with me it just wares me out.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

It's so great to be still connected to you all. It seems like so much has changed since DS2 was born but it's only been a little more than 3 1/2 years.
I'm sorry that you mamas are overwhelmed. I'm pretty bored most of the time actually and could easily see adding 2 or 3 more kids effortlessly.
The only thing I could foresee being difficult is bedtime but thankfully my DP is wonderful and helps me with everything.


----------



## Organique Gal (Jul 26, 2003)

Wow Tracey! Congrats on the birth of your sweet baby gal!







I'm SO much happier with my life... Divorce was finalized in January, and I was awarded sole custody & guardianship of my little guy with visitation at my sole discretion. Couldn't have asked for a more perfect arrangment! :tu

It's SO hard to believe our kids are going to be FOUR this year! Micah is going to preschool full time while I'm at work and is a total social butterfly. He was interviewed by the Daily News today and they asked all the kids what they would buy if they won $40 mill... Micah said "Hot wheels! Big ones!" ROFLOL I'm surprised he didn't say "Fast ones!" He's obsessed with speed... hehe... He's been asking me since he could talk if he's big enough now to drive the truck... LOL I'm in TROUBLE! He's a really amazing kid. So sweet and compassionate and kind... funny and crazy and quick to see the joke in anything. Can you tell I'm in love with my son?!

Speaking of having lots of kids, I would love to have a couple more some day. I'm pretty sure I'll be marrying my BF at some point (we're not engaged or anything) and we both want at least 2 more. Our latest exciting project is we're going to Mayne Island (off of Vancouver Island) to participate in a cob house building workshop (www.cobworks.com) for the first week of July. I'm SOOO stoked about it. We'll be camping with a group of participants, and the people running the workshop have twin boys who are 3.5 years old too...

Okay... that's about all I'm up to these days. Write again soon!

April


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow I wish I had a piece of land so we could build a cob house too! How awesome!


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey all! Can't believe Claudia is 6 months already! Our babies are turning 4, and i'm a mother of 3!! Nuts!
Anyway, just wondering how everyone is doing these days!! Hope everyone is well. love to hear from you!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Well, as some of you already know.....

I had a baby girl on July 18. Her name is Lotus and she is beautiful









So, life is busy. But we are so very happy with our bunch


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS LAURIE!!!! I guess i didn't even realize you were pg again!!! I can't wait to read about the birth! I'll go see if i can find it! Did you post it?


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Congrats Laurie!!! I hadn't heard that yet.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Lotus is a beautiful name! Congrats on your baby girl! I love baby girls.








Tracey, mine is about to turn 6 months old on the 9th. Hard to believe, isn't it?


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

DID, i was looking at your birthing pictures of Suriya, how BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Is that dh that assisted you? I love those pics!! What a beautiful baby too!!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Yep my DP caught her while my midwife and her assistant sat on our couch knitting.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey all, what's going on these days?? We're getting ready for back to school around here... i'm not ready, i wish the summer could be a few weeks longer. i can't believe how many people i know who cannot wait for school to start so they can get rid of their kids!! I'm going to miss having ds around all day!








dd1 will be going for 2 1/2 hours 4 days a week, so i'm happy she'll have something to do with her day and it will give me some time to spend w/baby.
Are most of you homeschooling? I give you so much credit, i don't have the paitience to teach my kids one task at a time, let alone an education!


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Hey all ! it's spos hard to go b/t 2 boards.

Whew !!

congrats are in order for everyone

Colin turned 4 on 08/22 (his orig edd was 09/21/2003)


----------



## Organique Gal (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm in a bit of a lonely slump right now... I don't have any IRL girlfriends, and I'm really craving female friends... I love my BF and my dad, but they are MEN... LOL I need a good chinwag with a g/f. ARG!

Micah's preschool buddies are back now, and the organized preschool activities started on wednesday. There's a LOT of new kids in his class, but being the social kid that he is, it hasn't phased him much. He does mention missing his one friend that he was with from the first, who started k-5 this year...

Tomorrow is Micah's 4th birthday... I have been feeling all sentimental about it and been looking at old video clips of him when he was around 1 and now I have major baby fever... LOL If anyone wants to see some pics, just PM or email me and I'll send you the link and guest password. I don't want to post it here cause I don't want my ex and his family to have it...

Guess what?! We went ring shopping!!!!! He's planning a surprise proposal and I"m just DYING of suspense... We didn't buy a ring, cause he's going to pick the final one... I have an idea which one he'll get, but I'm not 100% sure...

Nice hearing from you all...

Hugs,

April


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTMOMOF2* 
Are most of you homeschooling? I give you so much credit, i don't have the paitience to teach my kids one task at a time, let alone an education!

I am homeschooling and I find it makes life easier, rather than harder. This way my DS can get his education on *our* schedule rather than someone else's.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

(((HUGS))) April...I totally understand.... Are there any mom's at the prek/daycare that you can befriend?

I can't believe the babes are 4 this month...crazy....I can understand the baby fever too.

congrats on ring shopping...way cool.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I finally decided to recruit myself some girlfriends









I just started asking moms of kids we sorta knew to come over for playdates. I figure its about time I had some female support!

And Deshi is 4 tomorrow too







I can't believe he nursed for the last time a year ago this week. And he is just so tall and mature all of a sudden. Wow, hard to believe.

I am just getting into the swing of our homeschooling days, but it is so much easier. Last year I had ds1 at K and ds2 at preschool. I spent so much time getting kids ready, snacks ready, running off between 2 schools, keeping track of schedules and special days. I HATED it. I was so happy when I pulled them out early







Now days are just smooth. We have a really relaxed schedule and we only actually do schoolwork type stuff for 30 min. a day and then ds1 works on his own for 20 min in the afternoon. So much less stress.

I should be making glitter playdough and cookies for treatbags right now......


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Happy October everyone! We've got 4 year olds! Wow. How did birthday celebrations go? For those of you with almost 4 year olds, what are you planning for birthdays?


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I know..I can't believe they are 4 already... Josie got to have 3 bday parties this year...never again..lol


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama* 
I finally decided to recruit myself some girlfriends









I just started asking moms of kids we sorta knew to come over for playdates. I figure its about time I had some female support!

And Deshi is 4 tomorrow too







I can't believe he nursed for the last time a year ago this week. And he is just so tall and mature all of a sudden. Wow, hard to believe.

I am just getting into the swing of our homeschooling days, but it is so much easier. Last year I had ds1 at K and ds2 at preschool. I spent so much time getting kids ready, snacks ready, running off between 2 schools, keeping track of schedules and special days. I HATED it. I was so happy when I pulled them out early







Now days are just smooth. We have a really relaxed schedule and we only actually do schoolwork type stuff for 30 min. a day and then ds1 works on his own for 20 min in the afternoon. So much less stress.

I should be making glitter playdough and cookies for treatbags right now......

Wow, I didn't think I'd react so emotionally to nursing stories...

Magnus self-weaned years ago.







Iris self weaned months ago, and she's not even two yet. I feel so sad about it. THose are my last two babes...I'm just sad about that because I don't feel *done*. :/

Anyway, Magnus will be four on the 25th, and we bought him a Buzz Lightyear costume for his birthday...I'm pretty sure he'll live in it until it falls into tatters.









My one concern is that he doesn't seem to "get" the concept of letter sounds, whereas the older kids were reading by his age. ??? Any ideas?

Honestly, if I say, "What does the word B, B, Ball start with?" he won't have a clue. He'll guess X or T or something outrageous. And likewise, he doesn't understand the answers to, "What sound does this letter make?" even if those letters are in his name!

He can write his name, but never in order (M G S U N A is one example)...so he obviously has no idea that letters make sounds and sound order matters.

He's a lefty (our first of those) and we've bought him lefty scissors and I'm working hard to help him color and cut and glue left-handed (he loves cutting stuff out, and is really good at that).

Homeschooling is sometimes easy, sometimes it kicks my butt...and W is now in a technical high school, with her "major" (they call it "core") in construction. So another huge change for me, and lots of worry and stress.

I've missed you all and am jealous of those of you with little babies and the prospect of more in the future...I SO want another baby.

love, p


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Oh, any HSing folks (or just parents who want more stuff to do with their kids), must check out enchantedlearning.comhttp://enchantedlearning.com/

And I forgot to add that we have chickens now. This might not seem to be a huge revelation or bit of news to those who are fowl-free...but let me tell you, chickens are Satan's way of punishing us. What started out being an educational experience in where our food comes from and how to care for animals has turned into a daily battle to save my arms from deadly pecking hordes of famished chickens who are fed more in a day than I eat in THREE days!

We have evil chickens.

And we just built them a new, insulated coop so they will be warm in winter.

And they haven't begun laying.

So I'm a little angry...mean, no-egg-laying, fat, hungry, loud chickens...

What was I thinking?

love, p


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm running the Holiday Helper this year, so if any of you have gently used items, or any WAHMs or crafty mamas have anything handmade to offer families in need, please PM me!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=771211


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey my house came in last tuesday!!! and we signed papers and got keys today!! We get to move in hopefully by the 26th of this month.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Yay!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Wow, congratulations Rachael! That is great news.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

a holiday bump is needed


----------

